# Keiler Bike Marathon im Spessart



## RalfMantel (30. Mai 2021)

Am Sonntag, 25. Juli 2021 findet der 25. Keiler-Bike-Marathon im Herzen des Spessarts statt.

Kurzstrecke: 31km, 800hm
Mittelstrecke: 62km, 1500hm

https://www.keiler-bike.de/

Seit Jahren einer der beliebtesten Marathons in Deutschland, der schon immer große Namen nach Lohr/Wombach gelockt hat.


----------



## Otzi (31. Mai 2021)

RalfMantel schrieb:


> Am Sonntag, 25. Juli 2021 findet der 25. Keiler-Bike-Marathon im Herzen des Spessarts statt.


Hoffentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reblaus_MSP (31. Mai 2021)

Sowas von dabei und schon angemeldet  
Hoffentlich findet es statt...


----------



## Surferdeluxe (1. Juni 2021)

+1


----------



## SuperiorF40 (14. Juni 2021)

Bin auch dabei 
Puh 60Km mit 1800Hm wird schon ne Nummer...


----------



## Frank79 (14. Juni 2021)

wie anspruchsvoll sind denn nromalerweise die Trails dort?
Ich fahre selten mehr als S1 und weiss nicht ob das dann das Richtige für mich wäre


----------



## reblaus_MSP (14. Juni 2021)

In den letzten Jahren waren keine schwereren Trails dabei, relativ viel Schotter, auch mal bergab. Wenn es natürlich tagelang schüttet wie aus Eimern schaut die Welt anders aus. Von daher kannst du dich auf jedenfall anmelden


----------



## Frank79 (15. Juni 2021)

ok dann werd ich mich die Wochen anmelden wenn nichts dazwischen kommt 
Hab von so Rennen 0 Plan. Einmal 6h in Heimbuchenthal mitgemacht das wars dann


----------



## RalfMantel (23. Juni 2021)

@Frank79 

Die Trails sind nicht anspruchsvoller als beim 6h Rennen in Heimbuchenthal. Darüber musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Frank79 (23. Juni 2021)

RalfMantel schrieb:


> @Frank79
> 
> Die Trails sind nicht anspruchsvoller als beim 6h Rennen in Heimbuchenthal. Darüber musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


ok danke, hört sich gut an :-D


----------

